# Empfehlung Ruten/Rollen für Süß-und Salzwasser



## Robin2203 (1. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich hätte mal eine Frage und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt. Letztes Jahr im Frühling habe ich meinen Fischereischein gemacht und im Herbst mich im Verein angemeldet. Deshalb kam ich nicht wirklich dazu angeln zu gehen etc. 

In anglershops war ich schon aber da komme ich irgendwie nicht so zurecht mit der ganzen Auswahl.

Ich würde eher erstmal in unseren Seen vom Verein angeln. Zu einem Fluss komme ich schwer hin, bin noch dabei meinen Führerschein zu machen und meine Eltern haben auch schon seit ein paar Jahren kein Auto mehr. Aber mich würde es schon mal reizen an den Rhein/Main zu fahren.

Wan könnt ihr mir denn für Modelle empfehlen wenn ich mir diese Ruten kaufen möchte: mittel bis schwere Spinnrute (dachte da an eine Gamakatsu Akilas 90 x H Swimbait + Extra Heavy Jig), schwere Posenrute (MS Range Power Float 390cm), Karpfenrute (Shimano Tribal Intensity Distance Spod Rod 381cm 5,5lb WG) Feederrute und eine Rute speziell fürs Loten? Vielleicht noch mit passender Rolle. 
Ich benötige auch noch ne passende Rute zu meiner Stradic 4000FJ von Shimano. Was benötige ich dann für Ruten wenn ich am Fluss wie den Main oder Rhein mal angeln gehen würde? Dann wäre natürlich noch die Preisfrage, ich lege Wert auf Qualität sodass mich die Ruten und rollen etwas länger begleiten werden, sollte aber schon bezahlbar sein.

Bin auch öfter mal in Hamburg oder an der Ostsee, da sah ich immer mal viele Angler, das würde mich natürlich auch brennend interessieren aber da benötige ich bestimmt wieder andere Ruten und andere rollen, vielleicht könnt ihr mir da auch weiterhelfen.

Wäre euch über Antworten sehr dankbar, das alles ist vielleicht etwas viel für den Anfang, aber ich Taste mich dann praktisch an die Sache heran. Auch über Private Nachrichten würde ich mich freuen.

Vielen Dank schonmal und ein frohes neues Jahr.

Liebe Grüße
Robin


----------



## Marcus 638 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung Ruten/Rollen für Süß-und Salzwasser*

Moin Robin, das sind ganz schön viele Fragen. Vielleicht versuchst du für dich einfach mal rauszufinden was sich in deiner Nähe am besten fangen lässt. Im Moment klingt das Für mich so als wenn du alles auf mal willst. Dabei ist das Problem das man bei einem beschränkten Budget niemals die ideale Lösung bekommt. Wenn du sowieso öfter in Hamburg bist fahr doch mal in die Billstedter Hauptstraße 56, da bekommst du ne gute Beratung.


----------



## daci7 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung Ruten/Rollen für Süß-und Salzwasser*



Robin2203 schrieb:


> [...]
> Wan könnt ihr mir denn für Modelle empfehlen wenn ich mir diese Ruten kaufen möchte: mittel bis schwere Spinnrute (dachte da an eine Gamakatsu Akilas 90 x H Swimbait + Extra Heavy Jig), schwere Posenrute (MS Range Power Float 390cm), Karpfenrute (Shimano Tribal Intensity Distance Spod Rod 381cm 5,5lb WG) Feederrute und eine Rute speziell fürs Loten? Vielleicht noch mit passender Rolle.
> Ich benötige auch noch ne passende Rute zu meiner Stradic 4000FJ von Shimano. Was benötige ich dann für Ruten wenn ich am Fluss wie den Main oder Rhein mal angeln gehen würde? Dann wäre natürlich noch die Preisfrage, ich lege Wert auf Qualität sodass mich die Ruten und rollen etwas länger begleiten werden, sollte aber schon bezahlbar sein. [...]


Moin Moin und ein frohes Neues!
Da hast du dir ja schonmal ein paar Gedanken gemacht - aller Anfang ist schwer  Vorab: Ich fische keine der von dir genannten Ruten, würde aber sagen, dass ich dir trotzdem ein Paar Tips geben kann.
1. Spinnrute:
Die Akilas ist als Spinnrute sicherlich gut geeignet und damit fängst du direkt im gehobenerem Mittelfeld an. Du kriegst auch gute Spinnruten für weniger Geld und ob die Akilas das Maß der Dinge für dich ist, kannst eben nur du selbst entscheiden. Wichtig hierbei ist allerdings, dass man eine Spinnrute eben vorallem nach dem Köderspektrum aussucht, welches man nutzen möchte. 15-60g kommt mMn der Eierlegenden-Wollmilchsau schon recht nahe - will heißen deckt viel ab. Hast du denn schon eine grobe Ahnung welche Köder du mit der Rute fischen möchtest? 
2. Posenrute:
Kenn die genannte Rute nicht, sollte aber gut geeignet sein. Gefischt hab ich in dem preislichen Rahmen bereits die "Daiwa Aqualite Powerfloat" und die "Sänger Specialist Carp Waggler" die ich dir auch beide Emmpfehlen würde. 
3. Karpfenrute:
Da hast du ein wenig daneben gegriffen und eine sog. Spotrute ausgesucht. (Die Rute ist dazu konzipiert Futterraketen oder ähnliche schwere Futtergebinde auf deinen "Spot" also auf deinen Angelplatz zu befördern) Dementsprechend auch die harte Biegekurve von 5,5lbs. Für Stillgewässer würde ich 'ne Karpfenrute zwischen 2,5 und 3,5 lbs und 12-13ft nehmen. Das hängt dann arg vom Hersteller und der Aktion der Rute ab. Empfehlungen gibts hier wie Sand am Meer - wie sehen denn so deine Bedingungen aus? (Wie weit musst du werfen, wie willst du dein Futter an den Platz bringen, gibt es viele Hindernisse im Wasser?)
4. Feederrute:
Ich bin kein Feeder-freak aber ich würde behaupten die "Jenzi Aicas Force Feeder" ist eine gute Einsteigerrute.
Im Endeffekt muss auch hier jeder herausfinden mit welchen Gewichten an welchen Gewässern und auf welche Fische er fischen will  
5. Lotrute:
Erstmal ein Lob an deiser Stelle, dass du direkt ans Loten denkst - so wirst du mit Sicherheit mehr fangen als viele andere Einsteiger! Nur eine extra Rute würd ich mir dafür nicht kaufen. Zum Einstieg ist die Feeder- oder die Karpfenrute bestens geeignet und später nimmt man halt die erste "ausgemusterte" schwerere Rute über 3m ...

Rollen: Die 4000er Stradic passt wunderbar zu deiner mittelschweren Spinnrute oder zu der Floatrute. Für die Karpfenrute müsste man wissen, ob du einen Freilauf haben willst oder nicht und welche Schnurfassung du brauchst. Klassiker sind hier Shimano Baitrunner (bestenfalls US), Daiwa Emblem X/XT, Penn Slammer (LiveLiner), Okuma Longbow/Powerliner. Prinzipiell kannst du alle genannten Rollen ebenso auf der Feederrute und der Lotrute fischen.
Wichtiger ist hier die Schnur: 'ne runde Geflochtene für die Spinnrute im Bereich von 12-20 lbs Tragkraft (Daiwa 8-Braid, Shimano Power Pro), und 'ne gute Mono für die Karpfenrute (~0,30-0,40mm) die Floatrute (~0,20-0,25mm) und die Feederrute (~0,20-0,30mm) zb die Shimano Technium oder die Quantum Salsa usw...
An der Küste kann man die Karpfenrute zB. gut von Seebrücken oder Molen einsetzen auf Dorsch und Platte. Die Floatrute auf Hornhecht und Meerforelle und die Spinnrute auf Meerforelle und Hering.
Viel Erfolg bei der Entscheidung!
#6


----------



## Robin2203 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung Ruten/Rollen für Süß-und Salzwasser*

Hey ihr,

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es ziemlich kompliziert, man sagt auch dass man in den Laden gehen soll, Ruten in die Hand nehmen und biegen. Um ehrlich zu sein tue ich mir da wirklich schwer. 

Eine Spinnrute besitze ich schon, hat 5 bis 15g WG. Möchte jedoch einige Köder mehr befischen die schwerer sind. Werde dann nochmal nach der Akilas gucken. Die Preise sind mir nicht so wichtig, dafür habe ich lieber ein Produkt was nicht gleich nach 3 mal Fischen kaputt geht. Kann mir zwar nicht alles auf einmal leisten aber Stück für Stück. Tauch ist noch ein Hobby von mir, da kostet mich ne Ausrüstung auch um die 2.500 bis 3000€, Stück für Stück kann ich mir das aber leisten.
Das mit den Ködern ist ne gute Frage. Blinker sind jetzt nicht so meins. Wobbler, Gummifische etc. find ich ganz interessant.

Zu deinen genannten Posenruten, wenn du die empfehlen kannst dann schau ich sie mir auch mal an. 

Wegen der Karpfenrute, wusste das jetzt auch nicht. Sehr weit müsste ich nicht werfen und Hindernisse gibt es glaub ich auch keine. Was für ein Modell könntest du da denn empfehlen?

Das mit der Feederrute finde ich persönlich etwas schwierig. Da würde ich mich eh erstmal herantasten wollen. Alle Ruten die ich mir anschaffen möchte, würde ich definitiv für den See und Fluss benutzen oder geht das nicht?

Vielen Dank für das Lob. Wollte dem ganzen, bequemer weise, auch aus dem Weg gehen da ich anfangs dachte es sei mega kompliziert aber das ist es scheinbar nicht, laut Videos in youtube. Also würde eine Karpfenrute mit 2 bis 3lb völlig reichen um eine Lotmontage zu montieren? 

Das ist ja schonmal perfekt, dann habe ich ja schonmal eine Konstellation für meine Stradic gefunden. Freilaufrollen find ich persönlich klasse, oder sind die eher nachteilhaft? Bei der Schnurfassung habe ich leider keine Ahnung . Die Rollen Google ich später mal aus und erstelle mir einen "Schlachtplan". Jetzt bin ich etwas durcheinander gekommen, welche Rolle würdest du mir für die Floatrute empfehlen? Bei den Rollen ist es mir wichtig das die Bremse nicht ruckelt und alles geschmeidig läuft, auch hier wieder die Qualität. Was wäre eigentlich wenn ich auf Waller oder Aal Fischen möchte? Der Waller hat doch extrem Kraft, da brauch ich doch ne spezielle Wallerrute oder nicht?
Das heißt jetzt also, diese Ruten und auch Rollen sind Salzwasser fest? Kann damit also Süß und Salzwasser befischen?
Benötige ich nicht noch ne Brandungsrute oder könntest du mir da noch eine empfehlen mit passender Rolle?

Vielen Dank nochmal!

Liebe Grüße
Robin


----------



## daci7 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung Ruten/Rollen für Süß-und Salzwasser*

Moinsen nochmal!
Also - prizipiell kannst du alle angesprochenen Rollen und Ruten mal im salzwasser benutzen, wenn du die danach mit Süßwasser abspülst. Solltest du planen häufig an der Küste fischen macht sich eine Brandungsausrüstung natürlich gut, nötig ist das allerdings nicht immer (wie angesprochen kann man mit schweren Feederruten und Karpfenruten gut von Seebrücken und Molen auf Dorsch und Co fischen und mit der Floatrute und der Spinnrute ebenso auf Hering, Meerforelle und Hornhecht fischen.
Brandungsruten kann ich dir leider keine wirklich empfehlen, da ich selbst nur alle paar Monate mal ein Wochenende an der Küste bin und daher nur eine günstige Ausrüstung mein Eigen nenne und wenig andere Modelle gefischt hab.
Bei der Karpfenrute würd ich mir dann an deiner Stelle ein Modell mit 2,25-2,75 lbs Testkurve aussuchen. Bei den Rollenmodellen gibt es in etwa so viele Rollen wie Empfehlungen von Anglern - Ich würde sagen, such dir Rollen mit Frontbremse und möglichst viel Metall aus. Wenn du eher im Nahbereich fischen willst reicht im Prinzip eine Schnurfassung von 100-150m 0,30er Schnur. Allerdings liegen Karpfenruten nunmal größtenteils auf den Rutenhaltern und da stört ein wenig mehr Gewicht nunmal nicht. Die Größenklassen 5-6 bei Shimano, Penn oder Okuma sind mir da mehr als ausreichend. Mit Freilauf würde ich empfehlen: entweder 'ne 560 PENN Slammer LiveLiner oder 'ne Okuma Longbow 50. Etwas Höherpreisig noch die Shimano US Baitrunner 3500. Das sind alles super solide und preiswerte Rollen die sich schon lange bewährt haben.
Für die Floatrute würd ich ebenfalls eine Spinrolle im Bereich einer 4000er Shimano empfehlen. Alternativ eine kleinere Freilaufrolle, falls man mal leichtes Grundfischen betreiben will.
Auf Aal kannst du mit der Karpfen- der Feeder- und auch der Floatrute angeln (je nach Hindernissen und so). Für die gezielte Welsangelei bräuchtest du allerdings noch ne weitere Ruten-Rollen Kombination.
Viel Erfolg!
#h

PS: ich hab ganz überlesen, dass du mit Wobblern und Gummifischen angeln möchtest. Für die Wobbler angelei eignen sich erstmal recht viele Ruten und dementsprechend würd ich mir eher eine Rute zulegen, mit der man Gummis gut führen kann --> d.h. eine straffe Rute mit Spitzenaktion, die die Grundberührungen und dergleichen zuverlässig rückmeldet. Wie bereits geschrieben kenn ich die Akilas nicht, aber es gibt gefühlt bereits 200000 Anfragen nach solchen Ruten hier im Board


----------

